# Using a PC Power Supply to power your props!



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Creepy Creations, thank you so much for this tutorial. I was trying to figure out how to use some PC power supplies I have for exactly this purpose (to power wiper motor props) and was just about to PM you about it when I saw this post. Thanks again for your great tutorials. BTW..I just finished your pirate rowboat and it looks great.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks CC! Like Papa said.....wanted to do this for a while and didn't know where to start. Great video.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks CC, you made it easy to follow along , appreciate sharing your knowledge and taking the time to make this video for us guys that wanted to learn.


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

This post is SO timely. I'm junking some machines and wanted to salvage the power supplies for something halloween-related. Thanks!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

I did this a couple years ago, here's a link to the tut I posted as well, it has some more detail to help you all out: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/89426-converting-atx-power-supply.html


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

An even easier solution would be to use an ATX Breakout board.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATX-Breakou...eeed-BOOOLE-/181682632226?hash=item2a4d20f622

No wiring cutting or anything, simply plug in your ATX connector and you are good to go. It even has a small power button on the board. **Note: make sure your ATX connector is 20 pin.(It should be, unless you are using an old power supply)


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

partsman said:


> I did this a couple years ago, here's a link to the tut I posted as well, it has some more detail to help you all out: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/89426-converting-atx-power-supply.html


*I also used this tutorial a couple of years ago and it worked great. 

However, it was brought to my attention (after completion) that these power supplies contain high voltage components. It is strongly suggested that you modify your power supply the way that CreepyCreations did in his video. If you do decide to open up the casing on the power supply, be sure that your supply has been unplugged for some time (days if not weeks) to allow the voltage to drain out of it. Even then, BE CAREFUL! TOUCHING THE WRONG COMPONENT CAN BE DEADLY!
*


----------



## Blades006 (Sep 18, 2015)

Sweet! I knew it was a good idea to hang onto those old power supplies  Thanks Creepy Creations!


----------

